# Can I press charges If they do this to my horse?



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I would just qdvise moving them. Your father can't just give your horses away. Better off taking them somewhere you feel they will be safe. Just my opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

^^ aggreed


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes I agree. Move them. ASAP


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

maybe you coud have someone come and ride your horses for you, theres probably a million people out there that would do it for free


----------



## ShelbySabrowski (Aug 9, 2011)

I think you should get rid of the horses to a GOOD home. horses are a lifestyle and dont deserve to be put on the back burner if you dont have time then you can not properly care for your horses therefore give/sell them to someone who can and listen to your father, he obviously has a heart.


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

Move your horses. That's it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Is this land in your father's name, or your name? If it is in your father's name, there's some tricky legal issues that might give him consent to handle your horses. I agree with the above posters: Find somewhere else to pasture board your horses at, don't tell your father about the place, and tell the LO/BO to not let him on their land.


----------



## SaddlehorseCrazy (Aug 9, 2011)

I think I am going to move them and listen to yall, i love my horses to much to even take a chance! I found a really nice facility with very few boarders wich means little to no drama and my horses will be peaceful again. I do have another gelding but he is in Ocala FL in training (going to be a reiner). he will be back in about 6 months.
@ shelby.. I do have my gelding for sale but only because I need good money. and I ill not sell my mare or my show gelding..I do take care of them, they get fed,wormed,shots,etc and get groomed everynite, i just cant ride all the time.... i ride about 2 hours a week...if you call that not taking care of my horses to the extent to where i should sell them, youve gotta be a little loopy....


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

ShelbySabrowski said:


> I think you should get rid of the horses to a GOOD home. horses are a lifestyle and dont deserve to be put on the back burner if you dont have time then you can not properly care for your horses therefore give/sell them to someone who can and listen to your father, he obviously has a heart.


I think this was kind of uncalled for. Just because she has a life and does not ride as much as she maybe should does not mean she is a bad horse owner. If she is willing to go feed the horses twice a day herself then she obviously cares for them; some people would not take the time to drive twice a day to their horses if there is someone else there that could just as easily do it (dad, neighbor). She asked whether she should move them or do something about her dad, not if she should get rid of them or not.

It's none of our business to be judging whether or not she deserves her horses or not, but she's made it clear she wants the best for her horses. If her father has gone against her wishes by blantantly sawing off locks, and threatening to give HER horses away, he must not care TOO much about her thoughts and feelings in the matter of her horses.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

SaddlehorseCrazy said:


> I think I am going to move them and listen to yall, i love my horses to much to even take a chance! I found a really nice facility with very few boarders wich means little to no drama and my horses will be peaceful again. I do have another gelding but he is in Ocala FL in training (going to be a reiner). he will be back in about 6 months.
> @ shelby.. I do have my gelding for sale but only because I need good money. and I ill not sell my mare or my show gelding..I do take care of them, they get fed,wormed,shots,etc and get groomed everynite, i just cant ride all the time.... i ride about 2 hours a week...if you call that not taking care of my horses to the extent to where i should sell them, youve gotta be a little loopy....


Glad you've found a place you like! Sometimes it's tough to find a place you really like with little or no drama. I hope it works out for you and wish the best!


----------



## SaddlehorseCrazy (Aug 9, 2011)

amp23 is 110% awesome! and Yeah, its not the closest boardning facility, there is one about amile from my house but there are abunch of middle schooled kids running the place and the facility owner is never there and in really bad debt so imma pass on that one. The one I found has 5 older women and they are super nice, the facility is really nice too! very clean!!! and has alot of amenities, like trails and an arena! its $250 a month, NOT bad for this kind of facility at all!!! I just need the lady to get back with me!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Glad you found a place to move them so that you are not worried. I am a bit confused tho.....you have 3 horses, do not have time to work any of them, are trying to sell one for "good money", (even tho you admit he is not worked), and then have a show gelding (reiner) in training. It has been my experience that when the show gelding comes home, which you have said is soon, he will require riding to maintain his training, right? Hmmm. Just confused why you keep getting them, investing $$ (reining as a sport is expensive) when you cannot work the ones you have? Just has me thinking. But-your business, for sure. Good luck with that.:wink:

Frankly, I am leaning with the lease them, sell them group. If you are supporting them you have to be working multiple jobs (given your age, unless you have won the lottery).....to support them, and then don;t even have the time to enjoy them. Especially when they are boarded.
Just a thought.


----------



## SaddlehorseCrazy (Aug 9, 2011)

and they even have a stall for my broodmare to stay while she is carrying =D! so thats deffinatly a plus in my book!


----------



## SaddlehorseCrazy (Aug 9, 2011)

Well the gelding that Im selling is my husband (in my name but i let him do what he wants with his horse) I did offer to him to lease Tank out but he said he just wants to sell him. My husband is working alot too but has more time than me and still wont ride unless Im able to ride with him, He also wants to take some of the money to fix his transmission in his truck and then buy another horse later on, Its his decision, I hate to see tank sell and Im in no hurry to sell him... and I will proably lease Max out when he gets home. I understand where you are coming from though.


----------



## SaddlehorseCrazy (Aug 9, 2011)

oh and I do get a day off... and my job is only this busy because of the time of year, it slows down in the fall and spring for some reason... so I will have around 3 days off and a couple extra hours a day... tank is worked all the time when its fall and spring, and the hubby rides when i ride (once a week). Money is not the problem here, its the safety of my horses too btw. tank is being sold under my husband... its not me lol


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

SaddlehorseCrazy said:


> and they even have a stall for my broodmare to stay while she is carrying =D! so thats deffinatly a plus in my book!


 You have a broodmare in foal, but are needing to sell the one horse for money? Are you aware of everything that can go wrong in breeding and delivering foals? Foals need a lot of attention, and checking in on them twice a day is simply not enough.


----------



## SaddlehorseCrazy (Aug 9, 2011)

ive bred before and I will not say agian that I am not the one wanting money. I do have a husband who doesnt want his horse and wants to sell him, that HIS choice, not mine. I have said he wants a transmition for his car and he needs alot of other stuff, I have money for boarding,training and breeding or else i would not be doing so. I am not a first time horse person and I know all the fees that apply for showing,breeding etc. quite frankly I can and will do what i please with my horses and its non of anyones buisness. yes one horse is up for sale. yes I have a horse in training, yes I have to board and yes I have a mare in foal..whats so hard to understand about this? lol like seriously? you really have to troll me about selling my horse? and this thread is about my horses safety, not my horse up for sale... dont worry about the details of my life and stay on topic =) if you do so I will not get nasty =)


----------



## SaddlehorseCrazy (Aug 9, 2011)

and if your problem is that I have 3 horses and I ride once a week, groom, feed, and muck stalls EVERYDAY! the you seriously are out of ur mind. My intensions for this thread were not for people to look down on me because Im not riding everyday, my intentions were to get some good advice on what i should do about my horses and my problem, if you strongly assume I neglect my horses and that I am a stupid horse person then how about remember the topic of this thread and consider that people like are the type of people who are making me move my horses for board =)


----------



## Rowdy Girl (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd move them and fast...even if it's temp. Just get them out of there...True you own them, but unlike house's..horse's can be moved over state line's... and dissapear...


----------



## SaddlehorseCrazy (Aug 9, 2011)

SaddlehorseCrazy said:


> that people like are the ones


I meant to say, its people like you who are making me move my horses for board =)


----------



## SaddlehorseCrazy (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, ur right... I am going to move them tomorrow if I can get the owner to call me back.... I may have to just drive up there.


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm with the move them group- and ever thought about free leasing? Still your horse just somebody else pays for them. And have priority use over you. But still a good idea for at least one of them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddlehorseCrazy (Aug 9, 2011)

look under my horses on the tab. my forum profile. and I have but I dunno how i feel about it, Im going to lease my paint though, to someone who wants to show him.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I would definitely move your horses. If your father owns the land, he may be able to get backboard or something unless you have your arrangement with him in writing somewhere. Its sounds though like everything was probably verbally agreed upon.

What is your Fresian Crossed with? The only Fresian crosses I've been around have been crossed with a TBs and they were giants. Yours is a nice height.


----------



## SaddlehorseCrazy (Aug 9, 2011)

He is crossed with spanish mustang =) .


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

You are boarding your horses at your dads, I assume for free. If you don't like what he is doing, stop mooching off him and move them out and pay for them.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Can I just say - who says you need multiple jobs to support your horses? I am 21 and have been supporting my three horses on my own since I turned 18 - only working one job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

wild_spot said:


> Can I just say - who says you need multiple jobs to support your horses? I am 21 and have been supporting my three horses on my own since I turned 18 - only working one job.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There are too many reasons to list why someone may work more than one job to support their horse hobby. Mortgage, rent, utilities, other bills not related to the horses, hospital bills, student loans, or merely wanting to build up a savings account. Not to mention all jobs pay differently. 

Good for the OP to be such a hard worker! That shows a true love for her horses that she is willing to work so hard. I don't know the age of the OP, but as you get older (older than 18-21) you will have more bills and more responsibilities.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ I am well aware that someone MAY work two jobs - But one poster assumed, simply by the OP's *age*, that they must me working two jobs and such didn't have time for the horses.

And you know what they say about assuming!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I believe she's already said that she's 23.

OP, any new update on the new barn you're looking at?


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I apologize. I missed where she stated her age.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I think you should move them ASAP. It is a shame that it has come to this between you and you father but it would be the best thing to do for you and your horses. You could even get the police involved because he and his friend broke into your stables!


----------

